# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  German auto museum/factories?

## Petri

Has anyone visit the auto museums and factories in Germany?


I have this crazy idea of getting a 92e ticket to Munich for a weekend and doing the following..

- Friday, straight from the airport to Ingolstadt to the Audi Forum and Audi factory tour in english



- On saturday take a train to Stuttgart
- Visit Mercedes-Benz museum

 

- Visit Porsche museum



(- If time, train to Neckarsulm for the Audi Forum
... or
- Train to Salzburg to visit Red Bull's Hangar-7 and to buy some Mozartkugel's)

- On sunday, visit BMW Welt / BMW Museum (or on friday if time)



The factory tours usually don't run during the weekend and Audi is supposed to be the best.


Avis is renting Porsche's from 159e a day..  Hmmm, public transport or a Porsche 911 / Panamera? :)

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  The BMW museum is my favorite museum

----------

